# Capri Tele - Japanese made



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Does anybody know much about these guitars ? It’s a “Capri” branded Tele style guitar I have had for a bit but really know nothing about. 

From my research they were made in the Matsumoku Japan plant in the 70’s to early 80’s but I can’t tell too much otherwise or find much more info online. 

The quality of the build/playability is quite amazing and I am wondering if any experts on here may have some insight into them or have had experiences with this brand.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice !!!

The neckplate will usually tell if its Mat made. These, from other owners are suppose to be amazing players. I don't have one like this yet and have been on a lookout for one. I did manage to find a Frankenstein modified Aria but nothing quite as nice as yours.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting, a 22 fret Tele long before Fender started doing it. Someone was thinking ahead.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like a typical Matsu built Tele from that era.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Here is the neckplate . Not sure how to tell the year


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

The wiring inside that plate must be TIIIIGHT! 
ALso surprised they decided to top mount that bridge instead of string through. Looks great tho!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

MS41R8 said:


> View attachment 208769
> Here is the neckplate . Not sure how to tell the year


Yep! Mat made !

You got yourself a very nice guitar.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Yep! Mat made !
> 
> You got yourself a very nice guitar.


Well thank you very much. I have been playing it for about 6 months now and have enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Stephane Allard (Oct 3, 2019)

MS41R8 said:


> Does anybody know much about these guitars ? It’s a “Capri” branded Tele style guitar I have had for a bit but really know nothing about.
> 
> From my research they were made in the Matsumoku Japan plant in the 70’s to early 80’s but I can’t tell too much otherwise or find much more info online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephane Allard (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice, I have a Capri Telecaster thinline with same neckplate same maple neck. I had it restored and put some new pickups as the stock ones were way to noisey and would feedback at nothing. This guitar was my grand fathers and was past down to me at the age of 12. Very happy to have this guitar. Would like to have info aswell. Thanks.


----------



## kll (Jul 18, 2020)

I have one of these Capri guitars also. A neighbour was going to trash it after it didn’t sell at a yard sale for $25 back in 1998-ish. Thankfully it was instead donated to me as I was just starting out on my musical voyage. It had belonged to the woman’s father whom supposedly had played in a band in Vancouver along side acts such as the Odds, but who knows. 

The original finish might have been white also, but it had been spray painted a teal blue with a black misty gradient that didn’t come out as intended. (It was pretty ugly.) And so, being about 17 years old or so, I didn’t feel bad about making a summer project of sanding it down and trying my hand at a radical repaint job with no previous experience doing such a thing. If it didn’t turn out, it was basically trash to begin with! 

















Well, the result IMO turned out well in the end. My methods were not fantastic, I cut my masks into the wood, etc. (shudders.) I would have made the leaf a bit more accurate, and I would have added many more layers of the clear-coat. I replaced the neck pickup with a duckbucker which required just the slightest touch of dremel to the pickguard. I may replace the bridge pickup (It’s not noisy at all, actually pairs well with the SD DB if it was in the bridge position instead. The trashcan bridge plate is a little rusty and worn, but doesnt’t seem worth it to replace. Sounds amazing overall!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Capri seems like any other Japanese guitar manufacturer. They started out in the 60's making acoustics and then switched to electrics.


----------



## kll (Jul 18, 2020)

Apparently this Capri brand was made in Japan by Matsumoku (probably early 70’s) and was labelled among many other brands. The quality is very good, though I never got to see the original finish of the body for my particular guitar. Tone is great, warm and crisp. It actually sounds a bit more like a Strat to my ears. No idea what they might be worth. Mine was $0 to obtain but is otherwise priceless to me.


----------

